# Gm



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1638980

I saw there was a topic like this kind of, but I'm putting up the link. You guys think its the best way to go?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

:greatjob: Thats good stuff, Bickerstaff has the experience and I think he will fit in perfectly with the Bobcats.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

absolutely terrible. I've tried to be positive but, every decision so far has been mediocre at best... We should have hired the european dude. Bickerstaff has tried and failed miserably as both a coach and a GM already in the NBA... THis just totally and utterly sucks ***.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm still venting.... You go from saying your gonna bring in MJ(mediocre GM too, but, atleast would have gotten some excitement started) to Bernie F'ing Bickerstaff...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I love that name cantgetright you get a 5 star just for that.

Second whats with the Bernie bashing he's a good choice. I didnt know he was going to be the coach and the gm until just now. Earlier I heard he was just going to be the gm, but he's definently qualified for the job.

If you look at his track record those teams he had excluding Washington were pretty good. Also even though it's the WNBA he's done a good job with the Sting, didnt they go to the finals recently? Although im not a big fan of having the same person as the the coach and gm, we should at least wait to see what he'll actually do before we crucify him.

Im all for the move. It could of been worse we could of hired Isiah Thomas.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

He was NBA Coach of the Year for the 1986-87 season after leading Seattle to the Western Conference finals, where the SuperSonics lost to the Los Angeles Lakers. Yea absolutely terrible.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

he inherited that team from lenny Wilkens, that's about like giving bill Guthridge credit for taking Dean Smith's team to the final four.

Plus it was nearly 20 years ago, what has he done since? about 60 games below .500 since then. He ruined the Nuggets and will stunt the growth of our new team.... I hope i'm wrong he Tapscott made the right decision, I just think we totally screwed this up...Tapscott wanted the European dude but, he would leave right now because his team was starting and he didn't want to leave them hanging this close to the season, had we not wasted so much time trying to land MJ maybe we could have got to him sooner and hired him for the job.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Bernie is a good choice as inaugural coach. Once the "growth" stage is done, the Bobcats can just jettison him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont think it was a bad choice. He has experience as both and hasnt done bad as either. For the first choice, he is pretty good of a choice


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't mind him coaching as much as I do coaching and GM'ing.

That's to many hats IMHO.

A Gm would pick a player because he will be better in 3 years a coach wants somebody that will help today and will sacrifice potential for immediate results.


----------

